# Marine Buildings - Custom House, Cardiff Bay



## spooksprings (Nov 4, 2012)

*Marine Building Hotel, Cardiff Bay (Formerly Docks) Built 1865.*

Saturday (whichever day that might be) in adventure day! Lets go 'down the docks'!

The former hotel known now as Marine Building, next door to the Custom House, Former H.M.Customs and Excise Office, now a bar, from where port officials checked cargo and collected taxes. Constructed in the French renaissance style 1865 with roof gabels and iron castings. It is reputed to be listed, but the reference is obscure.

Was this a baudy and notorious hangout for sailors merchants and pirates from around the world? A simple well respected lounge for would be travellers? Or high class brothel and gambling den for the personal whims of Lord Bute? One assumes, as The Marquis of Bute owned the docks at the time, it was of his construction. It sits overlooking the sea in the Bay of Cardiff. This was a thriving coal export dock yard attracting 45 different nationalities, althought the hotel is on the opposite quiet side of the bay, then called Tiger Bay, from where steam paddle boats ran to Bristol. It was a very rough place (Shirley Bassey born 1937 above a brothel) up until the 60's when large areas were destroyed. By 2000 it had become a baragge and regenerated as a shopping and tourist hub, this being one of the last untouched buildings. Plans were afoot to revamp it. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-16967368.

The inside has no trace to tell the tale. Its history rebegan around 1940 with a refurbishment and ended in 1980, last used as appartments and offices. Victorian sash windows are floorboards are all that remain. It has a lot of internal collapse, but the solid stone stairs, which appear to be floating in mid air are quite safe. Presently used as a Pigeon Palace. 
















Ok we have blown the bloody door off





Welcome to your new home!






Everyone is welcome! Erm except rasiscts apparently. This post industrial statment of angst in the face of oppression deserved to be framed.






Oo! Look its one of those doo-dars, a thimigime-whatsit, an objete dar!










Hallucinations are fun, sometimes. Here a former butler muses about his future home, a watercolor farm painted within his heart's thoughts.





Dont open that trapdoor! Cos theres nothing down there. 





A receiver that broadcasts, surely that is an oxymoron. 





Can you spot the birdie? A ghostly white dove in the shelled remains of war. Must be a signof something...but what?!





Something missing here...





A lively room, as if a demon had his final battle here.





The future is in the room of stars.





A demonic sigil-key floating in mid air abreast of a flight of red stairs. Only a fool may trespass beyound here? 





Blackout to the red room. Red rooms on the top floor, obviosuly a brothel.





Gimme The Prize! One Pound of Pigeon poop. This is ONE persistent pigeon or the habitually engrained lifestyle of generations. Eat poop eat poop eat poop sex! 





A bath-nimal was trapped here, looking for drinks.





Oh for Gods sake that Butler never washes his hands





The shrine of photography...missing it's idol a Nikon D800...no wait a Nikon D4, ach u, its a Polaroid.





Back down the pink n red stairs.





An unnatural composition​Ok thanks for being there, in spirit. Spooks


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 4, 2012)

Ah it's great to see this place again! I done it a while back after reading the structural report, I thought it would be fun!  The owners have just started arranging the renovation too, will be nice to see the place all done up!

Great pics and cheers for posting


----------



## ObliqueStrategy (Nov 4, 2012)

Great site, thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 4, 2012)

Interesting stuff, good write up and comments for each photo


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 4, 2012)

*Nice report that...*


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 4, 2012)

Love the pics. And the commentary too! It made me chuckle.
Although, those stairs would have freaked me out. Nothing to hold onto and all that. Back to the wall!

Well done and thank you x


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 4, 2012)

Superb photos & great report.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice one, that gable wall with the light is lush!


----------



## night crawler (Nov 4, 2012)

Good one but dude steer clear of the pigeon shit, seriously bad stuff that to breath in.


----------



## Trinpaul (Nov 10, 2012)

Talk about keeping up appearances! The facade really does mask the degradation inside.


----------



## boyo1414 (Nov 15, 2012)

This building used to be in Penarth when I was a kid,, we used to ride our bikes from Cardiff across the bay or risk the spooky walk though the subway


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Nov 15, 2012)

I think I need a bath now. Crikey!


----------



## Pedrfardd (Dec 31, 2012)

Great to see inside this place..I live locally and pass this place often - heard the owner fell through 2 floors and that it it's a death trap inside - your report bears that out.. good show sir!


----------

